# Smokey Eye (yup still neutral)



## visivo (Dec 1, 2005)

Hah -- can't pull me away from these neutrals. In this case, brownsss. Ugh one day I'm just gonna bust out the greens again ... hopefully soon for Specktra-Viewers' sake. 

Until then…

















& no flash​
It's a lot darker in person, the flash washes it out a bit. Looks more like this: 






soba
carbon
pollen
a bit of twillery on lid
black stila smudgepot
clinique high impact mascara

espresso + soba on brows

tiny bit of style blush and nothing on lips. 

promise i'll do a _full face_ soon!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 1, 2005)

you are GORGEOUS girl! lol


----------



## aautumnah (Dec 1, 2005)

You have such an amazing natural beauty!!


----------



## KJam (Dec 1, 2005)

Very pretty and fresh faced as always


----------



## user4 (Dec 1, 2005)

u looks gorgeous in neutrals so i doubt anyone minds the "slump"... lol. u r so beautiful!!! i love those colors together!!!


----------



## msthrope (Dec 1, 2005)

so beautiful.  you always look amazing, but this is one of my favorite looks of yours.


----------



## user3 (Dec 1, 2005)

I like the neutrals!!!! you look so fresh and natural!


----------



## breathless (Dec 1, 2005)

so pretty!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 1, 2005)

You have gorgeous skin.


----------



## colormust (Dec 1, 2005)

that is so pretty. i love the soft yet bold look (does that even make any sense : P )


----------



## LipstickChick (Dec 1, 2005)

Neutrals are my favorite look, and this is just stunning on you (and so natural!)!

I have to say, you've got some of the most amazing features & bone structure -- everything is just so perfect!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 1, 2005)

I like that.  That's nice.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 1, 2005)

beautiful as always.  You should throw in some purple next time


----------



## visivo (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_so beautiful.  you always look amazing, but this is one of my favorite looks of yours._

 
Really? Thank you! In general I think I need to use MORE product like I have here -- sometimes I intend it to be bold and dark but to other people it looks like nothing. Ha.


----------



## visivo (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_beautiful as always.  You should throw in some purple next time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Believe it or not, there is some satin taupe in there, which is  purpley on me... but thats from earlier in the day. 

Also I think I used purples for my last couple fotds so I thought id get away from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So it's funny you should mention that.

Thank you <3


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow...gorgeous AGAIN!!!  Your skin is amazing!!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 1, 2005)

youre so pretty!!...neutrals look fab on you


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_





 Believe it or not, there is some satin taupe in there, which is  purpley on me... but thats from earlier in the day. 

Also I think I used purples for my last couple fotds so I thought id get away from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So it's funny you should mention that.

Thank you <3_

 
oh, it is funny i said that!  I guess I missed those FOTD's.  Satin Taupe is purple on you?  I got it in the holiday palette but I haven't touched it yet. I'll definately try it out now


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Dec 1, 2005)

wow, you're teeth are really white! Do you get them whitened?


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Dec 1, 2005)

you always look so great! very inspirational


----------



## jenjunsan (Dec 1, 2005)

I love the eyes, but personally, I love the wavey hair and freckles!  I wish I had freckles!!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2005)

ugh. you pull of natural looks so well, i'm jealous hahaha :] you look amazing, as always ;]


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 1, 2005)

You are Gorgeous!!! Nuff' Said


----------



## Neptune870 (Dec 1, 2005)

How come you are so gorgeous! *pouts* no fair!!! LOVE this look on you. Soft but still sultry


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## visivo (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow... thank you girls!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rubrduckeeurtha1* 
_wow, you're teeth are really white! Do you get them whitened?_

 
Nope! I'm SURE the flash helps em out a little but I used to (casually) use crest whitestrips, but not even a whole box in like 4 months...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh! Btw -- reds like ruby woo and russian red or VGI over Cherry lipliner make your lips look suuuuper white, as cherry is bluebased and so are RR and RW.


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 2, 2005)

Those browns are so nice on you...no need for apologies.


----------



## katiekoneko (Dec 2, 2005)

Go try out for americas next top model 
seriously

your skin is so lovely and you're so pretty!


----------



## lovejam (Dec 2, 2005)

Very nice! You totally rock neutrals.


----------



## Midgard (Dec 2, 2005)

Lovely!


----------



## veilchen (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh my, you look so stunning! You're so pretty!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 2, 2005)

You Are Very Beautiful And Your Eye Make~up Is Stunning


----------



## visivo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you girlllss. <3


----------



## princess_leah (Dec 3, 2005)

Wow, looks so pretty.


----------



## bebixlove (Dec 3, 2005)

your look reminds me of jennifer garner
beautiful!


----------



## visivo (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebixlove* 
_your look reminds me of jennifer garner
beautiful!_

 
why thank ya


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 5, 2005)

awesome


----------



## mooracr03 (Dec 5, 2005)

you're gorgeous! flowy hair, amazing skin, pretty smile, everything!


----------



## visivo (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mooracr03* 
_you're gorgeous! flowy hair, amazing skin, pretty smile, everything!_

 
Aww thank you! You're too sweet, misss.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 2, 2007)

youre so beautiful!

I love your FOTD's, I get so much inspiration from then since we're both pale and have the same hair color, haha


----------



## linkas (Apr 2, 2007)

Very fresh! Your skin is amazing, I love it!


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful... if you can get your hands on Rubia l/s, I think it would complement this look perfectly!


----------



## n_c (Apr 2, 2007)

I love neutrals and nver get tired of'em...you look really good esp. ur skin, really healthy and glowy!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 2, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 2, 2007)

You are so gorgeous!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Apr 2, 2007)

gorgeous fotd!


----------



## Caffy (Apr 2, 2007)

so cute!!..You look like Josie maran!!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 2, 2007)

pretty


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Apr 2, 2007)

you slighty resemble kate beckinsale... has anyone ever told you that?


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww you're so pretty! I haven't seen you posting here in forever! You look amazing as always. I can really appreciate a good neutral myself, so I love this look.


----------



## babecakes (Apr 3, 2007)

gorgeous! you should make a tutorial on this!


----------



## Katja (Apr 3, 2007)

*I love this look for a summer night.  How do you make your lid look so 'moisturized'?*


----------



## lahdeedah (Apr 3, 2007)

Really beautiful!  But what I want to know most is if your hair waves naturally like that!  It's almost like finger waves in the front, which I would just *die* to have.  If you have a technique for that, please oh please share!  If you're just naturally that gorgeous, well, then I think we'll just have to kill you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But seriously, great job with the neutrals!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Apr 4, 2007)

I like it!
and you're such a babe!! you're so pretty and look amazing in your natural look. you don't need more than that


----------



## ilorietta (Apr 5, 2007)

wow you have beautiful skin...i really love your mak up!
i picked Soba this morning again, it's really a lovely colour!

Your pictures are great too, do you use a digital SLR?


----------



## visivo (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lahdeedah* 

 
_Really beautiful!  But what I want to know most is if your hair waves naturally like that!  It's almost like finger waves in the front, which I would just *die* to have.  If you have a technique for that, please oh please share!  If you're just naturally that gorgeous, well, then I think we'll just have to kill you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But seriously, great job with the neutrals!_

 

Thanks!

Yes -- I have  a few products that I love for my hair, and now it's short but to get results like this, I let it dry naturally with a bobby pin holding my bangs a bit, and use either Aveda Be Curly setting "lotion" or some other light hold product, like their spray wax, for separation. I love Aveda hair stuff -- it works well with each hairstyle I wear -- short or long, airdried or blowdried...

<3


----------



## visivo (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*I love this look for a summer night.  How do you make your lid look so 'moisturized'?*_

 
This is a great compliment... I love that "wet lid" look! I think it is just the shadows... they have a great velvety feel and very fine shimmer.


----------



## visivo (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_wow you have beautiful skin...i really love your mak up!
i picked Soba this morning again, it's really a lovely colour!

Your pictures are great too, do you use a digital SLR?_

 
Thanks! Soba has always been a staple of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was before I got the lovely Nikon D70... I was using a simple Olympus C740. It's outdated now, but still a great camera for straightforward use.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow this post is old, but the look is still hotness. Would love to see something more recent from you


----------



## ilorietta (Apr 13, 2007)

great pics even with that! I have a film SLR F75 by nikon and i'd like to buy a nikon DSLR so i could still use my lenses with both but i am not convinced by D40x or D80 (a friend of mine has got the D70 and it works so well, sham they don't sell it anymore!!!)
Are u a professional photographer then? i saw your homepage and u take beautiful pictures!
maybe one day i'll learn too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 

 
_Thanks! Soba has always been a staple of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was before I got the lovely Nikon D70... I was using a simple Olympus C740. It's outdated now, but still a great camera for straightforward use._


----------



## Peeech (Nov 23, 2007)

very pretty....i love the natural look


----------



## Nicolah (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## nivea (Nov 23, 2007)

You're so beautiful as always

I love you skin, and this make up is so soft...


----------



## mandragora (Nov 23, 2007)

This is a soft and pretty look.  And you are one gorgeous girl.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Nov 24, 2007)

You are freaking gorgeous. The first pic is very model-y, in a really good way!


----------

